# Did anybody apply through the Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Centre



## tpettipas (27 Apr 2013)

I fill out my application to the CFVRC on April 8th, and faxed my source documents on April 15th. It is now April 27th and I have not received a reply yet. When I look at the thread about the time people waited, they received a response the same day or next day when they went into the recruitment center. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Delaney1986 (27 Apr 2013)

Virtual Recruiting Centre is different than your LOCAL CFRC. They are now handling applications from all over the country. When I sent in my docs they told me it could take between 5-10 business days to ensure they received docs. If you haven't heard from them, call or send them an email to ask about your file. I have had quick responses through email, personally, but whatever works for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## 26point2 (27 Apr 2013)

I applied via the CFVRC and was contacted about 5 weeks later.  Then everything was transferred to Oshawa and I was contacted to schedule writing the CFAT about 3-4 weeks after that.  Not much of a wait at all when comparing my experience applying to police services.


----------



## Alex10370 (27 Apr 2013)

It took me about a grand total of about 4 weeks from the time I submitted my online aplication to the time my file was transferred to my recruiting center in Barrie, Ont.  If you have any questions I would just call them and ask for an update on your file.


----------



## Duckman54 (27 Apr 2013)

I did CFVRC in mid-Oct, mailed all hard-copies about 10 days later. Took about 3 or 4 weeks before I got an email reply that file was being txfr'd to Vancouver office... then got a phone call from Vancouver people just couple days later, to confirm they had everything, appeared complete, and was in fact being processed.  Don't sweat, your application hasn't got lost in cyberspace! 

Scheduling you for CFAT, Interview etc appears to be in the hands of your local center, and whatever timetable they run on. Good luck!

'G.


----------



## JM2345 (27 Apr 2013)

The people who are getting responses the same day are talking about Reserves, not Regular Force. The general waiting time to hear back from them (first contact) is 5-7 weeks right now. This is the time where they will be looking to make the decision on whether they process your application further or not. You can email/call them to ask if they got your core documents, but they likely will tell you just wait longer and they will email you when they actually process your application.

So if you applied to Regular and not Reserves, you need to wait longer. Reserves is very different in terms of the process and wait times. 

I have heard of some people getting emails saying the CFVRC received their core documents, but I didn't get an email like that and so I just contacted them after 2 weeks and they told me, yes, we have your documents, but wait longer for the actual processing. I have been waiting 4 weeks so far since they received my core documents.


----------



## reganm (27 Apr 2013)

I am applying for regular force officer. It took my file 4 weeks to be transferred from North Bay to Victoria. The reason it was only a month was because I was consistent in phoning them asking how my file was doing. I developed a great report with certain individuals who where more than happy to put my file ahead of others. They even said it was very appreciating to have me contact them, knowing I really wanted my file processed efficiently and quickly. I hope you have just as much success. 
Good Luck!


----------



## TinaK (1 May 2013)

For me, it was almost exactly 2 months from the time I hit 'send' on my application to receiving word of my file being transferred to CFRC Edmonton - I've been keeping track of all the dates I do things/make contact LOL I emailed after about a month to find out if they got my paperwork, they had and said to wait out. Another month and I emailed again, and the reply that time was that it had been forwarded on. From there it was only a couple of days before CFRC Edmonton file manager emailed me with the next stage of paperwork.


----------



## Omar M (13 May 2013)

I applied April 2nd, sent out my documents April 8th, and it's been 5 weeks now and I haven't heard from them. I emailed them, they only confirmed that they had received my documents.


----------



## DAA (13 May 2013)

Omar M said:
			
		

> I applied April 2nd, sent out my documents April 8th, and it's been 5 weeks now and I haven't heard from them. I emailed them, they only confirmed that they had received my documents.



That's seems to be a recurring theme but on the good side they have your documents.  Just because you applied, doesn't mean you can't go down to your local CFRC and ask questions about your occupation choices, what the CF is about, any other thing you can thing of, etc.  You have an application pending processing but can still pay them a visit.  It may be worth doing that because you may get some information that could help you later on once your file is transferred.


----------



## anneadit (14 May 2013)

Hey Guys,

I had submitted my online application during the first week of April and then submitted my supporting documents the week after. I have called the CFVRC about 50-60 times so far and havent been able to contact anyone. I have also read here in this forum that some applicants have contacted them via email. I would appreciate it if someone could tell me where I would be able to find this email address. I just want to know if they have received my supporting documents else I can resubmit them. Also, when I mail in the documents, I just send the documents/scans (i.e no application number, no reference number). Is this the right way to send the documents?

I appreciate all the help and guidance I can get. Thank You


----------



## DAA (14 May 2013)

anneadit said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had submitted my online application during the first week of April and then submitted my supporting documents the week after. I have called the CFVRC about 50-60 times so far and havent been able to contact anyone. I have also read here in this forum that some applicants have contacted them via email. I would appreciate it if someone could tell me where I would be able to find this email address. I just want to know if they have received my supporting documents else I can resubmit them. Also, when I mail in the documents, I just send the documents/scans (i.e no application number, no reference number). Is this the right way to send the documents?
> 
> I appreciate all the help and guidance I can get. Thank You



jobs@forces.ca    is where you can send those.  Don't bother trying to call, they don't have the time to answer the phone!!!  I would suggest that you "re-submit" your original source documents (Birth Certificate, Proof of Citizenship and Academic Transcripts, front and back with the marking scheme) and be sure to include your FULL NAME and DATE OF BIRTH.  Without that information, they may not be able to match your documents up with your application.


----------



## anneadit (14 May 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> jobs@forces.ca    is where you can send those.  Don't bother trying to call, they don't have the time to answer the phone!!!  I would suggest that you "re-submit" your original source documents (Birth Certificate, Proof of Citizenship and Academic Transcripts, front and back with the marking scheme) and be sure to include your FULL NAME and DATE OF BIRTH.  Without that information, they may not be able to match your documents up with your application.



Thank You for your prompt reply. I have just sent them an email. Regarding the inclusion of my full name and date of birth, since they were already visible in the scans of my passport,proof of citizenship, and birth certificate, I did not explicitly indicate them.


----------



## DAA (14 May 2013)

anneadit said:
			
		

> Thank You for your prompt reply. I have just sent them an email. Regarding the inclusion of my full name and date of birth, since they were already visible in the scans of my passport,proof of citizenship, and birth certificate, I did not explicitly indicate them.



To be on the "safe side" scan them and send them again with your personal information.  It can't hurt!


----------



## Omar M (14 May 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> That's seems to be a recurring theme but on the good side they have your documents.  Just because you applied, doesn't mean you can't go down to your local CFRC and ask questions about your occupation choices, what the CF is about, any other thing you can thing of, etc.  You have an application pending processing but can still pay them a visit.  It may be worth doing that because you may get some information that could help you later on once your file is transferred.



Thank you for your reply, I will visit the local recruiting center. I have many questions that they might be able to answer. Thanks again.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (10 Jun 2013)

For those of you who applied online and are still in the dark:

I applied online the beginning of March and sent in my documents the next day.
I called the beginning of April to find out my documents were received.
I called the beginning of May and was told to be patient.
I called the beginning of June to find out my file was sent to my local RC.

You are doing the right thing if you: applied, sent your documents in, and are now waiting patiently.

If, like me, you don't hear anything in 30 days, give North Bay a call or an email, tell them your name, and ask for an update on your file, say please and thank you and hang up/sign off. For any other questions you have, please read the forums here as they have been so much help to me, and if you can, visit your local RC like DAA said. But don't waste your time and everyone else's calling North Bay every week hoping to find answers to your questions; they are dealing with thousands if not tens of thousands of applications, they don't have much time to talk to you.

Hint: If you are going to call North Bay, I got lucky on Friday afternoons.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Jun 2013)

I have nothing but good things to say about the office in New Westminster B.C. They answer questions, give updates and are very informative. E-mail has been much easier to get a hold of someone than phoning, but that's probably similar at all recruiting offices.






			
				BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> For those of you who applied online and are still in the dark:
> 
> I applied online the beginning of March and sent in my documents the next day.
> I called the beginning of April to find out my documents were received.
> ...


----------



## penteyrn (19 Aug 2013)

I know there are waits for many steps of the process, but is it unusual that I haven't received any sort of contact yet? I applied online and sent all my documents in June. I sent an email 2-3 weeks ago asking for a confirmation if they received my documents, but I haven't heard any sort of response or first contact yet.

Previous to applying, I had sent a couple emails to North Bay about general questions. They were answered within 2-3 days each, so I know I have the right email.

Thanks!


----------



## DAA (19 Aug 2013)

penteyrn said:
			
		

> I know there are waits for many steps of the process, but is it unusual that I haven't received any sort of contact yet? I applied online and sent all my documents in June. I sent an email 2-3 weeks ago asking for a confirmation if they received my documents, but I haven't heard any sort of response or first contact yet.
> Previous to applying, I had sent a couple emails to North Bay about general questions. They were answered within 2-3 days each, so I know I have the right email.
> Thanks!



If North Bay is NOT responding to your email queries, then your file has probably already been transferred to your local RC.  If you email North Bay and your file was already transferred, they will forward your email to your local RC for response.

I'd try calling your local RC and ask if they have your file!!!


----------



## penteyrn (19 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> If North Bay is NOT responding to your email queries, then your file has probably already been transferred to your local RC.  If you email North Bay and your file was already transferred, they will forward your email to your local RC for response.
> 
> I'd try calling your local RC and ask if they have your file!!!



The crazy thing is that I just got a call.

They've decided to close my file. The person on the telephone said my weaknesses were scoring zero on activities and interests (I formally exercise once a week) and zero on current leadership activities. Frankly, I'm a little surprised - I was under the impression my fitness would be tested with some sort of exam (when I do my weekly exercise I make sure I can do the Forces physical requirements with no problem) and that leadership potential was gauged with aptitude testing. I suppose they're looking for recruits with management experience?

Anyway, it's a rant. I'm left confused, but I guess my journey ends here. Thanks for the response!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Aug 2013)

penteyrn said:
			
		

> The crazy thing is that I just got a call.
> 
> They've decided to close my file. The person on the telephone said my weaknesses were scoring zero on activities and interests (I formally exercise once a week) and zero on current leadership activities. Frankly, I'm a little surprised - I was under the impression my fitness would be tested with some sort of exam (when I do my weekly exercise I make sure I can do the Forces physical requirements with no problem) and that leadership potential was gauged with aptitude testing. I suppose they're looking for recruits with management experience?
> 
> Anyway, it's a rant. I'm left confused, but I guess my journey ends here. Thanks for the response!



If you want it, take the feedback to heart, ask questions and figure out what you need to do next.

Leadership experience doesn't necessarily need to be gained through formal managing within an employment atmosphere; coaching/asst. coaching a team, organizing community events (perhaps some sort of fundraiser), volunteering at a local Y in the kid's programs, or if it's easier to keep things within a job environment, bring new ideas to your manager on how you think a certain task could be made easier. If you can sell an idea, they may put you in charge of initiating the new standard. Think outside the box. There are many ways to make yourself more appealing.

As for "formal" exercising, yes, you definitely need to increase it. Simply saying you can 'meet the standard' by working out once per week won't leave a lasting, positive, impression. 

Things didn't work out as planned for you this time around, but you've been told exactly what you need to improve upon. There are many recruiters who will be willing to offer sound advice on how you can become more competitive. There is also a ton of information on this site to give you a hand as well. Good luck!


----------



## kevincanada (19 Aug 2013)

penteyrn said:
			
		

> The crazy thing is that I just got a call.
> 
> They've decided to close my file. The person on the telephone said my weaknesses were scoring zero on activities and interests (I formally exercise once a week) and zero on current leadership activities. Frankly, I'm a little surprised - I was under the impression my fitness would be tested with some sort of exam (when I do my weekly exercise I make sure I can do the Forces physical requirements with no problem) and that leadership potential was gauged with aptitude testing. I suppose they're looking for recruits with management experience?
> 
> Anyway, it's a rant. I'm left confused, but I guess my journey ends here. Thanks for the response!



When I filled out my paperwork earlier this year, I got the forms and took a couple of days to fill out it.  Not that I needed that much time.  It did allow me to ensure I was punctual, descriptive and relevant with my information.  Think about what do you enjoy doing for activities.  Then write it down.  After you have a nice list that is relevant fill out the forms.  No volunteer experience?  Find a local soup kitchen.  All towns have them.  A hour a day for a week serving up lunch will do wonders for your own personal life experience and every resume/application you write for the remainder of your life.  Do you like to swim, ski, play hockey? ugh golf! 

Do you know anyone in positions of authority with leadership experience? Lawyers, Police, Nurses, Doctors, Dentist, Firemen, Politicians, Scientists,   Talk to them.  It has taken them years of dedication to get to where they are.

Good Luck.


----------



## JM2345 (19 Aug 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> No volunteer experience?  Find a local soup kitchen.  All towns have them.



I know you are just giving advice, but that is just not factually true. Even many of the towns which do have a food bank handing out meals do not allow volunteers off the street because they have paid employees or they reserve the work experience for other people part of back to work programs/youth work programs. Many small towns legitimately don't have official volunteer opportunities, and sometimes traveling to another city is not an option. In this case, I would recommend creating your own volunteer program: Picking up trash. Walk around your town for 2 hours a week with a plastic bag and pick up trash. Can't say whether the CF will accept this or not to score you higher, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## kevincanada (19 Aug 2013)

Alright let me rephrase.  All towns over X amount of population.  Smaller towns try a church.  Good luck.


----------



## raptorsingh (22 Aug 2013)

I sent my application through the Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Centre on July 9th, 2013. I just sent an email today regarding my application to make sure they received my transcripts and birth certificate. Its been 6 weeks so far and I'm very eager to receive a response. My buddy who attends RMC told me to start calling but I think ill wait another 2 weeks after seeing how long some of you have waited.


----------

